# Sage rods... which one?



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I have not owned any Sage rods, but I plan to. What is the difference between the Z-axis and Xi3? Any opinions? 
Thanks,
Kai


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Never tried the Z-axis but ive tried an xi3. Its not a stick for everyone. It works better with a long slow cast. I suggest you try it before you buy it. If your casting fits the rod tho, its a rock it.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Z-axis is a little slower than the Xi3. You need to cast a few different rods to get a feel for what you like. I personally own Xi2's and have cast the Xi3 and really like it especially the 9wt.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I have an xi3 7wt, and it's about the only rod I use, unless I'm surf fishing. It's noticeable faster than a xi2. The z axis feels smoother than an xi3 to me, but not as powerful. I can throw an xi3 about 10 feet further than a z axis of the same weight. If you really like to reach out and touch the fish, throw the TCX. It's an extra hundred, but has amazing lifting power. If I lived in the Bahamas and fished for bones in the wind, I'd have a 7wt or 8wt TCX for sure.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Canoeman! Now instead of 2 rods I have to decide between 3!! I primarily fish reds and make short casts but a little extra casting distance wouldn't kill me. Looks like I need to go cast some of these rods now!


----------



## jdefishin (Jun 8, 2010)

if you're gonna get a sage and are gonna spend the money, get a TCX... i've casted the 6,7,8, and 9 and they are all great...hell, for that matter, all sage rods are great. I just think the TCX is one of the fastest rods out there and casts like a canon.

jack


----------



## love2flyfish (Feb 25, 2007)

I dont know if sage has there casting analyzer anymore, but you used to be able to cast hooked up to there computer and it would gie you intel on what rod is best for you.


----------



## phwhite101 (Mar 3, 2010)

If you are determined to put that kind of jack down for a rod, why not try all the rods in that price range. Thomas and Thomas, Scott, Orvis, Winston all make great saltwater rods. Make the drive (with the reel and line that you intend to use) to a shop that has a good selection of high end rods and cast. I did this and learned that there are plenty of mid priced rods that fit my cast as well if not better than the top dallar rods.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

> Thanks Canoeman!  Now instead of 2 rods I have to decide between 3!! I primarily fish reds and make short casts but a little extra casting distance wouldn't kill me.    Looks like I need to go cast some of these rods now!


I almost think that the TCX is too much rod for short casting to redfish. If I were using one here in Jax, it would be a 6wt loaded with a 7wt line for short casts. I've never caught a shallow water red that would give any trouble on a TCX 6wt. Some of those monsters in Mosquito Lagoon might be different, but I'd be willing to give it a try.


----------

